
Another Yahoo Loss: Friendster makes Google its ad and search supplier - python_kiss
http://mashable.com/2007/03/06/friendster-google/
======
danielha
Not a huge surprise, I suppose. Google's ad network is still the market
leader. Though, I am very interested to see how much more relevant Yahoo's
Search Marketing has gotten with its implementation of Pandora.

So far, AdSense is the most flexible when compared to Yahoo's Publisher
Network but there are many more players in this game now.

~~~
python_kiss
To be honest, I was surprised Google reached out to Friendster. Google struck
a similar, but much larger, deal with MySpace, so I imagine that this won't go
lightly with NewsCorp. Let's not forget that Google also owns two major
MySpace competitors, YouTube and Orkut (see Orkut's astonishing growth:
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?q=&url;=orkut.com/).

Is Friendster even worth risking a major deal with MySpace?

~~~
notabel
As you pointed out, Google already competes both directly and indirectly with
myspace; NewsCorp knew that going in, and went with Google anyway. I doubt
that serving ads for yet another social network would be enough to drive
NewsCorp away--and I even more seriously doubt that their contract with Google
would allow it.

One point about Orkut: while its growth is phenomenal, most of that growth is
in non-US markets, so it does not pose any direct threat to either Friendster
or myspace.

